# Can anyone help me identify?



## lilladybug (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm in the northwest and despite a lifelong interest in them, I've never had the opportunity to raise mantis. Anywho, this one showed up on my doorstep last night, and so we've been interacting all day. The boyfriend says it's a she, so she's been deemed Miss Stick  

Anywho, can anyone help me identify her? She has two white spots with black outlines on the inside of both her front legs, I think they are visible in the pictures. She's very attentive, turning to face me on either side, but she's definitely not bothered by my presence.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 1, 2007)

That's an adult female European mantis. Just count the segment to confirm gender but look like a female.


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

Beautiful European you have there. You'll want to introduce yourself in our introductions forum.


----------



## lilladybug (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you both  She's still hanging around, literally, she's above the door now.


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

You could catch and keep her... you wouldn't wnt to get her squished.


----------



## lilladybug (Aug 1, 2007)

I had thought about that Asa, but I'm not sure how okay that is...I have a thing about "wild animals" staying wild...but she sure does seem determined to hang out with us.

It was funny, my boy came home from work and she's hanging upside town over his head investigating and he's talking to her LOL I think she likes the company.


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

It's no big deal to take only one mantis from the wild. If it was more than I'd advise against it. But it's not.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice find.


----------

